# My new boy



## sheridanwands (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all.I just wanted to share a pic of my new boy Perneus "Percy" he is a twelve week old sable with czech sire and dam.Big thanks to Cliff Anderson for the best birthday present.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Great looking pup!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! You are in for some fun, can't wait for more pics~what a great Birthday gift!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

HOW CUTE!! and hey I think that puppy was supposed to be mine!! )) He looks like a Percy! Have fun with him !


----------



## Sandy_Diesel (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats on the new pup. My Bday was this month and I didn't get anything close to being that nice!

Good luck with him!


----------



## sheridanwands (Nov 29, 2009)

:help:Oops my spelling sometimes,meant Perseus not Perneus.Last gsd was Orion. i like constellation's,my kids like thomas the tank engine.....compromise...compromise...compromise!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CUTE!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww he's so cute


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Adorable look forward to watching him grow up, so don't go away.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

He is adorable, congratulations!


----------

